# What Leif's Mom Likes



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha ha! Made me laugh. The kids in your class are gonna be scared!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Awesome. Casper?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

stafford wanting the update of the ****** handlebar?

Step 1
Stop shaving your upper lip for at least six weeks. This is the toughest part, as the skin will become itchy, slightly irritated and you'll suddenly have to drink fluids out of a glass differently. Continue to shave the rest of your face as you wish.
Step 2
Buy Pinaud Clubman Mustache Wax. The 2003 winner of the world handlebar mustache contest, Gary Hagen, absolutely swears by it.
Step 3
Comb your mustache once a day. Create a "part" in the mustache by combing the mustache hair out from under the nose to the left and to the right respectively.
Step 4
Trim the center of your mustache with scissors while allowing the ends of your mustache to continue to grow long. The desired effect is that the ends of the mustache become long like hair, while the rest of the mustache maintains a trimmed neat appearance.
Step 5
Apply the mustache wax to each side of the mustache and roll it between your fingers back and forth so that you create long slicked hairs.
Step 6
Curl the hair of your mustache at the end using a pen, toothpaste cap or other small round object. Wind the hairs as tightly as possible repetitively. Once you remove the pen or your toothpaste cap, the ends of the mustache will snap curl into perfect handlebars.
http://www.ehow.com/how_2070325_grow-handlebar-mustache.html
this is more of the enlarged handlebar








im going with the upper lip


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

The men of new castle love your mustache! They conference called me and told me!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Like two cinnamon rolls glued to his cheeks...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow, Smashing stache! You need to post periodic pictures!
Will they let you in the classroom with that thing?


----------

